# Newly inspired



## tgrid (Mar 21, 2018)

I found this site about a month ago and I love it. The recipes and food pick are amazing. My smokers about 9 yr old I used it on and off for cook offs, catering and at my restaurant. About 3 yr ago I brought it home to stay. I used it 3 or 4 times but then 1 ½ yr ago we had a flood in the city I live in.  We had 5 ft of water in are house, the smoker stayed under water for a few days I did clean it after the flood but it was just rusting away till I come to this site. This is a pick of it 3 weeks ago


----------



## tgrid (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## tgrid (Mar 21, 2018)

So I stated grinding it down spent 2 days with a 41/2 in grinder. then painted it then re cured it


----------



## tgrid (Mar 21, 2018)

and the oil bath


----------



## tgrid (Mar 21, 2018)

Then i just had too,This was on Monday i did brisket,chicken,ribs and sausag And its just my wife and i


----------



## tgrid (Mar 21, 2018)

I started at 10 am I know I only had till 7 pm for that when my wife would be home and ready to eat. Started the brisket first at 250 then at 12 pm I put the St Louis ribs, at 3pmI put the brisket and ribs in a pan with wire a rack on the bottom filled to the rack with apple juice, warped with plastic wrap then foil, but it back on with the sausage and chicken, at 6 pm I pull the chicken off and opened the foil and put the meet back on cranked it up to 300, at 6.45 pulled it all off and let it sit till 7.30 and her it is


----------



## Geebs (Mar 21, 2018)

Wow, you did one hell of a job getting that thing back into pristine condition!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome , and nice job on the new interest in the smoker . That's a nice rig . Sometimes you just need to walk away , then come back . Post up some cooks when you can .


----------



## Geebs (Mar 21, 2018)

How tall is the wire rack that you put in the pan? I have been searching for a rack higher then 1 inch and can’t seem to find any that fit in pans I buy.


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello and welcome to SMF. Sorry to hear about the tragedy you had, glad to see you are well and have resurrected  your smoker. Great looking kitchen, smoker, and food. Way to go...


----------



## tgrid (Mar 21, 2018)

Thank you . the rack is onley 1/2 inc maybe, it just has to be air tight and your good


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 21, 2018)

abc, that flood was no joke. Lots of people round here still recovering. 

tgrid-very nice restoration. Welcome back to smoking/grilling....and welcome to SMF!


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 21, 2018)

tgrid!  That is inspirational!  Welcome to the site!

Mike


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 22, 2018)

Welcome to SMF. Nice job on the resto of your smoker. BTW the food doesn't look to bad either.

Chris


----------

